# eSata port not working.



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

Today, I've noticed my laptop had a eSata port. and coincidentally, I found a eSata cable with my eSata capable external enclosure with my 1TB Seagate Barracude inside of it.

Of course, I get curious and decide to try and connect the two that way.... which does nothing. The external's fan is spinning, but there's no connection between the two.

Then I go to the BIOS to check if the eSata port is enabled. And I find out it is. So I have no idea what's going on, and that's why I'm here. Halp?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Does the drive show in the Bios?
Does it show in Disk management?
Does it show in My Computer?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Ensure the USB cable is disconnected (if you haven't already), you can't have both connected at the same time.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Does the drive show in the Bios?
> Does it show in Disk management?
> Does it show in My Computer?


Nope. To all three of those.

And yeah, I unplugged the USB first.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Not being recognized in the BIOS would indicate a hardware level issue (ie: bad external enclosure, cable, or motherboard) or the interface is disabled/configured incorrectly.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

Should I trying calling Tech support for the Laptop (as much as I dislike them)?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's under warranty.

You could also test the drive on another PC with eSATA to verify if it's a laptop or drive issue.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

Dogg said:


> If it's under warranty.
> 
> You could also test the drive on another PC with eSATA to verify if it's a laptop or drive issue.


Geh, warranty ran out a few weeks ago. :/
So, I can't do anything if I don't have another computer that uses eSata?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I would refrain from trying anything without knowing what is causing the actual problem. No sense uninstalling/installing numerous drivers or software and possibly causing a problem if the drive is faulty.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

well, damn.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

We need a way to determining what is at fault. Either by testing another eSATA device on the computer, or testing that eSATA drive on another computer. 

You've appear to already have covered the basics...now we need to start eliminating items.


----------

